# also a newbie



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi! I live in N. Virginia and have 2 Himalayan cats. One is 13 and the other is around 5. She was a stray. There are a lot of people on this forum and I'm happy to meet you ALL! 

Purrs and headbonks,

Joan, Bobby and Bonnie :thumb


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome. I look forward to seeing pictures of your cats and getting to know you. 

Himalayans are beautiful cats.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....enjoy your time here!


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hi and thanks for the warm welcome. I*

posted pics in the pic? forum:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=490060#490060


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you. Your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## Luvmygirls (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice to meet you YEPP!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

